# 05 owners state your mileage...



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Just trying to see if my goat is inline with other low mileage 05's my clock shows 9,822. Damn I got to drive this thing more its my daily however I work six miles from home no complaints here :cool.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

05 comming out of storage, One year ive owned it on tuesday... 4551 Miles.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

two years of ownership on 4/5/07
DD
31,500 miles
still love to drive it as much as ever...


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

14,500; stays garaged during the Michigan winters. Love it every time I get into it, and even more when I drive it . . . coming out of hibernation next week


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

geez y'all boys should drive more. i got 12055 on my 06 and i've only had it 6 months..


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had my '05 two years this month. 12, 341 miles. Stays garaged for weekends and the occasional trip. Still as much of a kick as the first time I drove it.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

3974


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Since October '05, 27,544 miles.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Owned brand new since 1/27/06
Coming out of storage at about 18,000 miles.
Stock '05 PBM/Red int.

Still wraps a smile on my face :cool


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> Just trying to see if my goat is inline with other low mileage 05's my clock shows 9,822. Damn I got to drive this thing more its my daily however I work six miles from home no complaints here :cool.


8756 on the ticker........

Used mostly as a photography prop, and weekend joy rides.

:cool


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

8,800 on my 05 red just bought it a month ago but haven't driven much waiting for snow to melt love this car almost as much as my wife:lol:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Since October 2005. 27,000 miles


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

23,000 - I bought it in January with 17,000 and drove it home 1100 miles.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Approaching 2,500 miles-not a daily driver.Have it about 17 months now.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nov. 05 13,500


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it will be 2 years on May 28th and i have 28,300+


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

July 05, at 47,500, DD--EVERY day!


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

28k - dependable daily driver.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

15,455 on my 05


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*13,324. daily driver.*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

36,145, daily driver since August 2005. Yellowjacket 2005.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Bought July 10, 05............. 28,500 miles. All four tires at 25,000, thermostat replaced at 20,000, no strut rub or other mechanical issues so far.


----------



## B-RUSH (Apr 19, 2007)

my '05 got 14,500


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*mileage*

just popped 17k here


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

25k jsut over 2 years.

I only drive it when I want to go FAST. So I guess that makes it my daily driver.


----------



## sjbbq (Nov 8, 2004)

*lowest i know of*

got it october 2004. 10,285 miles to date.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yesterday marks 2 years of ownership for me.

2005 - 35,000 - used daily

Nothing has been changed on this car. Regular maintenance ONLY. Original tires too! This is starting to sound like an ad :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Bought July 10, 05............. 28,500 miles. All four tires at 25,000, thermostat replaced at 20,000, no strut rub or other mechanical issues so far.


Was the thermostat replaced for a problem?


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

06' brazen orange, AT, 18" rims, 1 of 460 made, 2400 miles


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

26 months 42,000 miles DD.....


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

35,851 Daily driver. Replaced tires at 24,000

Sandy


----------



## mwc3116 (Jan 24, 2007)

1500 miles - Purchased it back in July 2006


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

my '05 has 13455 miles on it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

*miles*

my 05 has 11350. bought it new Feb 2005


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had it five years now. 23,264 miles -- still have the original tires.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

27,9xx


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

up to 9,987. previously a garage queen but now its my DD.......for my 6 mile a day commute


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Just over 19k. Bought it with 15k and have put on 4k in about 6 months


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

bought a year ago this month on the thirty first it had 21 somthing thousand and now it has 23 something thousand weekend driver and the occasional 4 miles round trip to work. 2005 cyclone gray bk interior 18in wheels AT if i read right only 56 other identicals gtos that year were made


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

got a 04 m6 just turned 33,000 had it almost 2 years been torn apart for about 8 months all together lol


----------

